# Help plz, starting New 175 application



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi All,

Sorry for long list of queries, I think this could save the space and i would not need to start new thread for all questions again.

1. I want to do 175 application myself, is it so difficult, I am asking this as lot of people do 176 their own but chose agent for 175 application. Actually I am not at all impresed by the services of my agent, he is getting delayed my process as he has lot of load.

2. Do you know how to terminate the agent, I read by using form 956 & Form 1193 this can be done (how this works and from where I can get them), how will I come to know that my agent has been canceled out and how much time it took (I haven't started the application process yet, so should I start it when I am confirmed).

3. Which mode of application lodgment is better(Paperbased or Online), personally I would like to apply online but I haen't got the Credit Card limit upto 2525$, is their any way out, can I send DD for online application.
If unluckily i couldn't go with Online, would I be able to check my paperbased application status anyhow. How the communication is made in paperbased mode application.

4. On my ACS letter the agent Address is mentioned, would it harm in future if i canceled out my agent.and also If i got the copy of my ACS now, will it be sufficient or i will need original ACS letter.


5. What documents i would need for the 175 application, If I go with paperbased application, would i need to send any document in Original or all documents photocopies duly notarized are to be send (in case of B/w).

Any further suggestion is highly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Jovi..

One advise, from me would be to go little slow.. I have burned my fingures with DIAC and lost application fees. So, be sure that you have ACS result, IELTS result before you apply. Let me answer your questions point by point:

1. You can file your 175 application yourself. When you start your online application, you will be asked a series of questions to determine whether you are eligible to apply online. If the eVisa system indicates you are not eligible to apply online, you will need to post or courier a 'paper' application to the department instead of continuing with your online application.You can start filling up ur form from here: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/app/uu?form=GSMA 

2. You can terminate your agent by submitting form 956 to DIAC.

3. You can pay by DD if you do not have credit card. 

4. Address is not an issue, all that matters is your name and details on the ACS letter.

5. Documents required:
1. Birth certificate or other evidence of age	
2. Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page	
3. IELTS English Test Report Results	
4. Evidence of overseas qualifications	
5. Evidence of skills assessment 
6. Evidence of Specific Work Experience	
7. Evidence of work experience	
8. Marriage certificate 
9. Passport photo

and your spouse docs if you are applying for your spouse as well.
Best Regards.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Mr.India,

Thx for your quick reply. Yes i am in hurry but not too much and I will gona take my time.

As concern to agent cancalation i been told on another forum that i would not need any Form either 956 nor 1193 to submit as I haven't start the application process, I would just simply need to tell the agent "By By".

2nd DD could be the best option for me but is it acceptable for online application?

Kindly u and anyother can confirm the above points.

Thx!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no you do not have to give any form for agent services being discontinued, many people use agent services just for assessment and then do the main application on their own. If you do not have the ACS document in original, ask your agent to mail the same to you. Copy of teh same is good enough though. It is suggested that one applies for online application as you save on the courier time plus you get to check your status online which is not possible for paper based applications.

Hope this helps
For anything else give us a shout

Cheers
anj


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> no you do not have to give any form for agent services being discontinued, many people use agent services just for assessment and then do the main application on their own. If you do not have the ACS document in original, ask your agent to mail the same to you. Copy of teh same is good enough though. It is suggested that one applies for online application as you save on the courier time plus you get to check your status online which is not possible for paper based applications.
> 
> Hope this helps
> For anything else give us a shout
> ...


Hi Anj,

Thx for your detail clarification, luckily i have given only one installment to that agent out of 3, so I am free now.

Online is the best method, 100% agree, but I dont have Credit Card, , I have a 
Foriegn currency Account in Pakistan. Is their any other possible way to pay the Visa fees for it, like through SWIFT, Telegraphic Transfer etc. I cant use Internet Banking transfer as it's prohibited by state Bank of Pakistan. This is the technology world, hope their could be a solution, I have also send a email to DIAC in this regard.

Thx!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

jovi said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> Thx for your detail clarification, luckily i have given only one installment to that agent out of 3, so I am free now.
> 
> ...


If I was in your position, I would write to diac (through pre application PLE system) inquiring on the payment options available for people in pakistan looking for online application. 

Good luck...


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

mr.india said:


> If I was in your position, I would write to diac (through pre application PLE system) inquiring on the payment options available for people in pakistan looking for online application.
> 
> Good luck...


I do have send out an application on General Skilled Migration Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form as i said earlier, is this "*pre application PLE system*" is different, if so plz give me the link so i can contact their.

Cheers!


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Online is the best way there is, IMHO. It kind of forces you to read up this and that link and know the process better. DIAC promised it'll go faster too. How can that be bad.

Remember to read up the stickies and existing posts first. Your #5 is already answered many times. Granted, it's not straight-forward but it's already answered before.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

jovi said:


> I do have send out an application on General Skilled Migration Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form as i said earlier, is this "*pre application PLE system*" is different, if so plz give me the link so i can contact their.
> 
> Cheers!


That's correct link..


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

riversandlakes said:


> Online is the best way there is, IMHO. It kind of forces you to read up this and that link and know the process better. DIAC promised it'll go faster too. How can that be bad.
> 
> Remember to read up the stickies and existing posts first. Your #5 is already answered many times. Granted, it's not straight-forward but it's already answered before.


I didn't say that its bad, I am getting in favor of this, just asked the opinion, I couldn't find many answers in the stickies and existing posts thats why I am shouting here, might be I am weak in Searching, my appology 

So riversandlakes after carefully searching previous post I still couldn't find the resolution for the Online payment that I am facing, Can u give some of your valuable and sensable thoughts for that.

By the way what is this IMHO ?


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

try UBL WIZ card


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

rackspace said:


> try UBL WIZ card


How this UBL Wiz card will work, and how can i get it, plz advise.

Thx!


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

rackspace said:


> try UBL WIZ card


Thx Mate, this option really gives me a new hope, now the issue is that UBL bank issue a card of maximum limit of Rs.200,000/- with the POS or online spending limit of Rs.100,000/- per day, and I can avail only one card (per CNIC one card issued), whereas the total amount for the DIAC fees is nearabout Rs.192,000/-, so I have got the option of having 2 cards (one for me and one for my wife) but can anyone confirm that does

1. DIAC allow to use 2 VISA Cash card per application.

Plz help me as i want to lodge the application at my earliest.

Thx!


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

try standard chartered debit card.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

rackspace said:


> try standard chartered debit card.


Now why that for , I asked that

Does DIAC allow to use 2 VISA card(on different names) per application.

Thx!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

jovi said:


> Now why that for , I asked that
> Does DIAC allow to use 2 VISA card(on different names) per application.
> Thx!


Hey Jovi, there's some limitation in pakistan for single transaction above one lakh. I am sure a lot of people from pakistan do apply DIAC every month, and for sure there is a solution to your problem. 

Like I said earlier, please check with DIAC as they might suggest you an alternative. 

Good Luck and best regards,


----------

